# Cheers from Philippines



## simonesca (Nov 6, 2011)

HI everyoone I am from Philippines and I am new from this site. I am looking forward to meet other members here.

Anyway I am in need of help where to look for a sponsor for working visa I am wanting to work as caregiver or any decent job in australia and new zealand any advise i would appreciate. 

By the way I am Simone from Phil..

Looking forward for your warm advise. 


Thanks...


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

simonesca said:


> HI everyoone I am from Philippines and I am new from this site. I am looking forward to meet other members here.
> 
> Anyway I am in need of help where to look for a sponsor for working visa I am wanting to work as caregiver or any decent job in australia and new zealand any advise i would appreciate.
> 
> ...


Can't give any advice, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## simonesca (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome...


----------



## telleb1213 (Jun 5, 2011)

welcome simonesca! i am also from the philippines ...and still here in the philippines....


----------



## simonesca (Nov 6, 2011)

telleb1213 said:


> welcome simonesca! i am also from the philippines ...and still here in the philippines....


thanks for the warm welcome... so you looking for an opportunity as well?


----------



## telleb1213 (Jun 5, 2011)

simonesca said:


> thanks for the warm welcome... so you looking for an opportunity as well?


yes


----------

